# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как перейти с Юколы 7.7 на Мисофт для Беларуси???

## kimswet

Всё реже и реже нахожу обновления на Юколу ... Как перейти на Мисофт 7.7 для Беларуси? Что надо скачать и установить изначально?
Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Всё реже и реже нахожу обновления на Юколу ... Как перейти на Мисофт 7.7 для Беларуси? Что надо скачать и установить изначально?
> Помогите, пожалуйста...


Не хочу Вас обидеть но переходите сразу на 3-ку. Очень плохо знаю какие ходовые конфиги в Белоруссии но шило на мыло менять не стоит.

----------

